# Genius!



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

My inlaws gave me a bunch of random aquarium stuff for christmas (so did like, everybody) and in there was a magnifying glass! Duh, i don't know why i didn't think of it before. The effect is incredible, and since I don't have any macro lenses for my camera (or, um, a camera) i've never seen such detail on my fish. I also snagged three more guppy fry using it. need to diagnose an illness? sex a fish? whatever. i'm in love with my magnifying glass.

for what probably amounted to $1 at the buck or less shop has turned out to be one of the most effective tools i've ever got for my aquarium.

anyone have any other "Genius!" hacks/mods/ etc? (That'd be simple, easy to use/make/purchase tools, techniques and ideas for our aquariums.)


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Well I also love the magnifine glass. I also keep a clean box from fererro rocher chocolates (clear plastic) and I will use it for med dips, and photos!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I used the fererro rocher chocolate box tooo to quarentine a sick ghost shrimp until it passed on. Handy things they are. Set it up with duck weed, gravel and whatnot.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well I have a tank thats gets the morning sun so instead of cleaning algea all the time I bought one of those shades that you use in the car. I just pull it down in the morning for a couple of hours. This way I can still enjoy the sun.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I use long chopsticks to pick out bits of uneaten food from the tank. Does that count?


----------

